# Kayaking with little kids



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*Dynamic Duo or TopoDuo*

I paddled in an IK with my boys when they were little, sometimes one in front and one behind. I finally bought a raft when they were big enough that it was difficult to take them both in a single IK and before they were ready to paddle kids kayaks on their own. 
That said, I picked up a Jackson Dynamic Duo a couple years ago and it's been fantastic for taking kids (one at a time) up front while I do all the paddling. Well worth the investment.


----------



## kellip (Mar 1, 2007)

Your right, the duo is the way to go. I've been looking a bit on Craigslist and will get more serious about it for next summer when she's a little bigger. Hopefully I can find one used.


----------

